# Why I sold my motorcycle.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I had aquired a streetbike, for very little money. The things you will notice when you are riding a motorcycle will freak you out.
I saw every little pebble and peice of trash on the road, but MOSTLY, I saw people texting, eating, reading, everything. Always having to watch "that person pulling up to a two way stop". 
I just wasn't cut out for the open road. Too many variables. Some of these accidents are funny, some are scary. 
I sold that motorcycle for twice what I paid for it.


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I always wanted a motorcycle but never could afford one. Now I am kind of glad I couldn't . Only kind of!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I started on an R6 then moved to an R1. I loved my bike and would take it back. Now days I am just to dam old to ride for anything but enjoyment but as you have pointed out, unless it is an empty, clean road. Most the time you are checking every angle and loose gravel spots. Now is not the time, maybe I will get a harley in a few years.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a 92 zx7r back in 92-94.. I saw so many stupid things and I had a major lead foot (hand on bike) and figured it wasn't worth it. I sure didn't want to end up paralyzed either. So decided to just get rid of it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I like my Harley Davidson, I have a 2007 Heritage and I had the engine fixed the way I wanted it , I know you are paying a lot for the name but it is just one of those things I wanted and had the money to get. To me a large motor cycle is just a great pleasure vehicle it really doesn't have any other practical value. But it is something that unlike a boat has very little upkeep. When it's a nice day outside you just jump on it and ride all day long, half the time you don't even have any place special to go to.

Edit: After having my engine changed to 1800 cc and a racing cam. I raced my son on his stock R6 Yamaha thinking he only had 600 cc engine and I had a 1800 cc. Well he shot in front of me so fast I almost got hurt thinking my bike must have stopped and I need to get off an check it out.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My dad has an extra bike 77 Harley Sportster he wants to give me. I need to do a little work to it but it is in pretty great shape and brand new paint job. Just needs some work on the fuel system.. I might take it just to drive here some in summer and early fall. There is A LOT less traffic here but still have to worry about cattle and wildlife inthe road. Plus I would have to keep it in town because it would be a pain in the ass to get out here to the ranch and back..Just an option.. I just might take him up on it though.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

We'll you don't have to ride like 3/4ths of the maroons in the video ya know. LOL


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've only got 45 years on a motorcycle, 49 now. Yes I have pictures to prove it. Never been without at least one bike. Currently have a KLR 650 and a CBR 1000. More miles on dirt then on road. I love the speed, fuel mileage and the freedom to go anyplace I want. Nothing like an afternoon of taking 30 MPH corners at 55-60 MPH on a nice summer day. Or ripping down a fire road on the way to the trails. I hope I die before I admit that I'm to old to ride. 

I do agree that some people shouldn't ride. You either have the hand eye coordination and balance or you don't. It can't be taught.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I've only got 45 years on a motorcycle, 49 now. Yes I have pictures to prove it. Never been without at least one bike. Currently have a KLR 650 and a CBR 1000. More miles on dirt then on road. I love the speed, fuel mileage and the freedom to go anyplace I want. Nothing like an afternoon of taking 30 MPH corners at 55-60 MPH on a nice summer day. Or ripping down a fire road on the way to the trails. I hope I die before I admit that I'm to old to ride.
> 
> I do agree that some people shouldn't ride. You either have the hand eye coordination and balance or you don't. It can't be taught.


I almost got the cbr 900rr back before I got my zx7r.. I regretted not getting it but still loved mine.. For the past several years I have only ridden dirt bikes and atv's.. In some of the roughest country in the country..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I only ever rode one bike... we had some good times, me and that bike. I eventually had no choice but to retire it, once she started putting miles on parts started breaking like the warranty had run out.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Having had several street bikes,my last one being a modded Suzuki Bandit 1200,I determined that at the age I was at the time (50).it was best to get off of it and stay alive a few more years.I still would like that adrenaline rush of the sudden BURST of speed and power though.I really miss that.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode motorcycle since I got my drivers license at 16. Took Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) course every time I got a new bike, not just for a refresher but to get me familiar with that bike. I even went to the MSF instructor course. You will note in the video you posted, everyone of the bikers walked away and the majority of the accidents was the bikers fault, excessive speed, unfamiliar with area/surroundings and horse play.

Since moving here I sold my bike. I see people cutting off school buses and dump trucks where these vehicles have to lock up their brakes to avoid hitting the on coming car turning in front of them, I am not kidding. If people can't see a big yellow school buss or a dump truck, vehicles that will destroy most passenger vehicles, how will they see me on a motorcycle? It seems like the people around here make up their own rules of the road. If the police would enforce the traffic laws, they could lower the property taxes big time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am better off with four wheels under me. That way when half are in the air I still have some control. I have destroyed every bike I have ever ridden. All my fault, and no injuries to me at all. ( I have ridden one bike that I did not destroy - my brothers trail 90)

I just decided that I wasn't cut out for motorcycles.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 16, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I just decided that I wasn't cut out for motorcycles.


Me too. 4 wheels for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been riding over 43 years. Wife quit keeping track when I hit 2 Million miles on two wheels. The only way I would sell one of mine is when buying one to replace it.
It is about the ride and we will ride together to the end


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I only ever rode one bike... we had some good times, me and that bike. I eventually had no choice but to retire it, once she started putting miles on parts started breaking like the warranty had run out.
> 
> View attachment 4220


I had this very model [sniff] miss it dearly. That bike done did me right for a couple of years until my legs counldn't fit anymore. Did you also have the special delux side crank power brake that you could pull up to get that "drifting" effect?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I started riding at age 14, the legal age in Florida at the time. Hmm, let's see........I'm 65 now, so.......subtract and divide......carry the one............... Heck, that was a long time ago. 
I've had 2 Ducati's, a Triumph, a BSA, a Royal Enfield (anyone who knows that manufacturer, raise your hand!), and by the mid 1980's there was just too much craziness out there. So I gave up street riding, bought a Kawasaki (175, 200, I don't remember) and would put it in the back of my pick up and take it out beyond civilization in South Florida to ride in the woods and swamps.
I always wanted a Dunstall Dominator (another show of hands....anyone?)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just have a little V-Star 650. I'm in dire need of a front tire, so I'm using the truck. I'll be back on it when I gdt it changed. Cold, hot, rain, sunshine;it's all the same.
To be fair, I don't have to deal with city traffic. That makes a big difference.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You had to start this thread. Over 40 inches of snow so far a lot of 10-20 below weather.
Mine are safely tucked away in their room. I am half tempted do go down stairs and sit on one for awhile. If I go down there I will want to play with them.
That means cash for more add ons.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry Smitty, hope it wasn't too expensive.
Yeah, I absolutely love the feeling of riding, and the freedom of just jumping on the bike and going "nowhere". I know each of you riders can testify how "tender" the area is right below your nose, when a bug hits you there, its like, AGGGHHHH shit that stings. I know the video shows most of the wrecks caused by some fools on bikes, but all you riders know, its the fools that are just oblivious to everything around them. I have even decided to finish the repairs/ maintnance on the quad and trade it in for a four wheel drive quad. I just personally feel to damn old to wrecking anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An inspector on 3rd shift is older and in bad health, so he'd been riding a Can-Am for the last couple of years. Six months ago, he was entering a 4-lane when he was struck by a woman on a crotch rocket. He didn't realize she was traveling at triple-digits. He survived, but he is in worse physical shape and still hasn't gotten over the mental issues of the crash. Last I heard about the lunatic on two wheels, she was in grave condition. I don't know if she survived.

Seems we have to worry about idiots on all sorts of motor-vehicles. 

Some politician should make a law, requiring testing and licensing, ya think?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn. wish I had video of when I was watching some "slightly illegal street racing" once in Blackton Arkansas, when a guy pulls up on a beautiful "sprayed" crotch rocket, takes off slowly, and his shoe lace caught the left peg, causing him to get all pissed and pop a huge wheelie, he was way over balance point, falling backwards, and leaning really bad to the left, but some how brought the front end back down. I'm pretty sure he shit hiself thou. Was a sight to see.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my first was an sr250 Yamaha exciter. sure had fun putting round then had more fun on the dirt with a yammy ttrlr125 and my dr125. I kept crashing and breaking my legs n stuff- was only putting too! so I went to the scooter so I could ride with broken legs lol 
its too damn hard to recover these days.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Crashes do hurt. been there done that. Life offers no guarantees. Old friends Daughter just died last week she went in for minor surgery, came home a died.
If one or both of us go on the bike I hope it is quick , we will go doing what we enjoy. Things are all in order no one will be left hanging if it happens.
2012 was a Harley deer hunting crash for me. 60Mph . Broke shoulder ribs and collar bone. Totaled the nice ride out. That same week a person in a car hit a Deer and was killed. Life and death happen.
Ordered my new Touring bike the next day over the phone. Sliding into the gates of heaven on Harley is not the worst way to go.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I know the love runs deep, I have some Uncle's that are die hard Harley guys. I guess it just wasn't in me. I "liked" to ride. Some of you guys (Smitty) LIVE to ride. I love the sound of a HD rolling by.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I could never bury a good ride I would pass it on allow some else to enjoy it. 
Two things the dead do not need. Harleys and tears save them both for the living.
My granddaughter will learn to ride on the street on this one next year 1996 FB
One I will likely never part with. To many good times on it with wife.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I know the love runs deep, I have some Uncle's that are die hard Harley guys. I guess it just wasn't in me. I "liked" to ride. Some of you guys (Smitty) LIVE to ride. I love the sound of a HD rolling by.


I'm surprised this was allowed. When my grandmothers passed away, the funeral home wouldn't even let us have them berried with their wedding rings. Grave robbers is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seems we have to worry about idiots on all sorts of motor-vehicles.
> 
> Some politician should make a law, requiring testing and licensing, ya think?


Florida a number of years ago repealed the mandatory helmet laws. 
Smart riders still wear them, idiots don't. 
Florida is doing its share to clean up the gene pool.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Florida a number of years ago repealed the mandatory helmet laws.
> Smart riders still wear them, idiots don't.
> Florida is doing its share to clean up the gene pool.


 Been round and round with this one. IMO if you ride without a helmet you are foolish. But There are many thing people do that are foolish, do we out law them all? Smoking pot and snow boarding on a crowd ski slope puts many at risk but ok to do.
Helmets once over 18 should be your call. we wear ours, but are ok with it if others choose not to.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Well if more states would allow idiots to filter themselves out by no enacting laws to force them to protect themselves. Maybe this would fix our school test scores by allowing the "idiots" to kill themselves and not be part of the reproductive pool. Natural selection breeds evolution. We can all be idiots by law in time.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I could never bury a good ride I would pass it on allow some else to enjoy it.
> Two things the dead do not need. Harleys and tears save them both for the living.
> My granddaughter will learn to ride on the street on this one next year 1996 FB
> One I will likely never part with. To many good times on it with wife.


I agree, it was just selfish burying that ride with himself. I would have left it to a loved one and if I didn't have any relatives give it to a friend or donate to to a VFW or something..It is an absolute waste burying it. He wanted to be the "guy" that went to the grave with his bike..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I am to be remembered, would rather it be remembered for how I lived than how I was put in the ground.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I agree, it was just selfish burying that ride with himself. I would have left it to a loved one and if I didn't have any relatives give it to a friend or donate to to a VFW or something..It is an absolute waste burying it. He wanted to be the "guy" that went to the grave with his bike..


It's funny, but I've read several stories of people being buried in their cars; and some of the cars were worth a lot of money. (True exotics)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I read somewhere a year or so ago where someone was buried with a huge diamond.. They didn't say where though, I wonder why?


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two bikes, one for travelling (VS 1300) and one for scooting around town (GZ 250). I'm looking for a third for covering trails. While not the ideal BOV by any stretch, I like the idea that I have vehicles that get up to 70 miles per gallon and require very little space.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF the bikes become parts to be used as needed. Sad but the way it has to be. The bike room is under ground and has other uses if thing ever go bad.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

nice, I would too

MOLON LABE


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How many of you guys wear a helmet when you ride?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> How many of you guys wear a helmet when you ride?


 I have most of my years of riding. I do not support helmet laws for adults but I choose to wear them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I have most of my years of riding. I do not support helmet laws for adults but I choose to wear them.


Like most things, one should have the right to choose. I will wear a skid lid but have been known to take them off on occasion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I hit that deer when it all came to a stop 1100 lbs of motorcycle was on my head. I am sure the Helmet was a big help.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been riding for over 35 years...I've always worn a helmet, however, I think this country is law crazy and people need to be able to exercise free will - as long as they don't harm others.

I'll be riding a LOT less when I move to OR or WA by the end of this year  Right now, it's my main commuter transportation. I used to ride twice a year on racing tracks, plus lots of back country riding. Been down once, on a track, with the ambulance there before I even was able to stand up 

These days, it's only transportation...I've moved on from the other stuff, but still enjoy the perceived freedom of riding...Always ride like you're invisible...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I have most of my years of riding. I do not support helmet laws for adults but I choose to wear them.


I pretty much don't care if people wear helmets or not. The Darwin Awards should have a whole section for the people that don't. hehe 
If someone is injured/killed in an accident not wearing a helmet, should the charges be the same?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

One time I rode with out a helmet, never again. Over 30 miles an hour my eyes started tearing up making it difficult to see and I could no longer hear the engine to know when to shift.


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

Most of the clips in that video show riders going down by making some stupid choices, driving illegally, or doing stunts.

The ones riding normally were victims of people who have no idea wtf they are doing when behind the wheel. 

Both make it seem like getting a dash cam would be a good idea.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I pretty much don't care if people wear helmets or not. The Darwin Awards should have a whole section for the people that don't. hehe
> If someone is injured/killed in an accident not wearing a helmet, should the charges be the same?


 Should be no different. People often engage in risky life styles why single out one.
More people are killed playing Golf than many sports ,The most killed are boating/fishing.
Educate rather than legislate. I try to set an example to those around me.
I Sky dive from time to time part of reliving my past, should that also be restricted?
I know people that think it should not be allowed. 
Those that drink get killed and kill many others should we make that a crime.
It has to stop some where.
I was sitting on the ATV last week ,My 5 year old grandson gave me a talking to because I did not have my helmet on .
He did care I was just sitting on it. 
My sister chooses not to wear one, But We are starting to change her mind. 
If we want to legislate away foolish behavior there much better places to start.
The real question is where does it stop.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901, let me give an example...

I'm involved in an accident w/ a person that was driving a motorcycle without a helmet on. That person dies from head injuries. Am I going to face manslaughter charges even though that person chose to ride without the proper safety equipment? I think that a reasonable question. 

People can ride without a helmet all they want. I don't want to change any laws there. I just question what happens when their risky life choices affect other people on the road. =)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Smitty901, let me give an example...
> 
> I'm involved in an accident w/ a person that was driving a motorcycle without a helmet on. That person dies from head injuries. Am I going to face manslaughter charges even though that person chose to ride without the proper safety equipment? I think that a reasonable question.
> 
> People can ride without a helmet all they want. I don't want to change any laws there. I just question what happens when their risky life choices affect other people on the road. =)


 First if you kill a rider chance are you will not be charged with much more than a traffic ticket. That is just the real world.
Second if you were driving drunk or in such away that you would be charged. Why is that the riders responsible.
We had a drunk run into someones house here. hurt some folks real bad, should they be required to have a cash wall in front of their bed room? 
Steve was at my house along with others that stayed here for the 110th. 6 miles from home two days after they left here. A young girl on the phone ran stop sign. Broke his shoulder and messed him up good. Totaled out a ride that was special to him and his wife. All she got was failure to yield right of way.
We can not stop people from using their phones maybe we should band all phones . Most that are in serious accidents helmets are questionable.
But in most cases I think they are a second chance , many do not agree . For every fact I can bring up some can come back with a challenge that has merit.
What makes me right? The only thing that does is it, is my choice to wear one ,no one else.
In many years of riding and over 2 million miles this I know.
16-22 every bike accident I was involved in I could have prevented my fault of not.
22-40 I slowed down and enjoyed the ride not the speed. Other than a careless other driver hitting me no issues. 
40 and over I watch out even more for the careless, ride safer than I ever did and enjoy the ride more.
I have learn twice that deer hunting on a motorcycle is a sport with no future. Why can't I sue the DNR. It is their fault there are way to many of them. I know rodents under 25 pounds are not a problem if you stay cool and ride over them. 
To blame a rider because another is disobeying traffic law , classic blame the victim.
I support Motorcycle safety course of new riders.
As 1SG encouraged my soldiers to attend advance rider course once a year when we were not deployed.
Did so in such away none pasted up the chance. Other soldiers will understand that one.
I support wearing a helmet but I respect others right to be foolish.
Wearing good riding gear is a darn good idea, But laws regarding that have limited support from me.
I think anyone caught Drunk driving should spend major time in jail. But they don't.
Scary is when I see the High school kid on a scooter bare foot, shorts an a tank top, no helmet and the I pod in the ears boy or girl. 
My granddaughter starts riding on the street next year. She has been riding with me for years. She will be well taught and will wear a helmet.
She gets a new one the day she gets her temps any one she wants no price limit. She already has leathers, boots and gloves.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> First if you kill a rider chance are you will not be charged with much more than a traffic ticket. That is just the real world.


Why do you assume this? I'll concede ignorance here, wouldn't a death of a motorcyclist be the same as a car driver?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do you assume this? I'll concede ignorance here, wouldn't a death of a motorcyclist be the same as a car driver?


 No DA's fail to charge in most cases. When they do they plea down. I do not assume it I see it time and time again.
Few years back In FL a old dear friend was hit by an Undocumented citizen. Dave nearly died lost a leg and spent two years in rehab.
The driver that hit him had no license, no insurance and was clearly at fault. That driver was back on the road driving while Dave was still in the hospital.
Dave now has to ride a Trike. 
Ohio State troop runs right into a motorcycle at high way speeds from behind , caught on camera. Officer was not charged. 
Can we past laws that say I must protect me from someone else? Then why not a law everyone must have a loaded gun and use it to prevent crime.
Why should someone be required to take action to prevent another from hurting or killing them ?
Under current law in this country if someone was beating you to death on the street I am not required to take any action, not even to call the police.
Someone not wearing a helmet is a non issue compared to what we need to deal with. 
Personal freedom, this is how we lose it one simple law or regulation at a time.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Just playing devils advocate here. From what I understand, one reason several states have a helmet law is because the citizens do not want to pay the high price of insurance or welfare to cover the paraplegic motorcyclist that didn't wear a helmet.

With that said, I agree it is the individuals choice, I won't ride with out one (see my earlier post as to why) and I think it is stupid children have to wear a helmet (by law) to ride a bicycle or roller skate. When we were kids we didn't wear them and we grew up just fine. Getting bumps, bruises and cuts is all a part of growing up.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I am all gear all the time when I ride. even my scooter, I leather up 360 zip on my joe rockets dianese boots and helmet. problem is with my crashing that I don't die already. mending up nicely is getting harder and takes longer to do. hahaha


----------



## Grayhawk845 (Feb 6, 2014)

All Gear All The Time (ATGAT). Evem if I go to move it 5' in my driveway.
Should there be laws about it? nope. But medical is on you due to willful negligence. Not insurance, or welfare, or social security. You do stupid things and you pay the price.
just my .02


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I am all gear all the time when I ride. even my scooter, I leather up 360 zip on my joe rockets dianese boots and helmet. problem is with my crashing that I don't die already. mending up nicely is getting harder and takes longer to do. hahaha


Smart lady right there!!
It would surprise me if any of you prepper people didn't wear a helmet. I mean, you are prepping because you value your life and want it to continue. It would seem silly not to take the simple of act of placing a helmet on your head when traveling at high speeds...hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to get off topic, but I have to agree with Mish and Tyler Durden. "Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken." 

Odd as that is, it does make sense.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler Durden is a wise man!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Tyler Durden is a wise man!!


Don't know that "wise" is the correct description but who am I to argue?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Don't know that "wise" is the correct description but who am I to argue?


Well, he's sexy as hell so that counts for something!!


----------

